# "Wales forum meet" plan - stage 2 (scientifically organised!)



## Col_Buendia (Apr 4, 2006)

Right, ddraig has sorted the place, errr, sort of. In a pub - no prizes there then  Current fave seems to be the Albany, if only for the size of the moustache that serves...   

So here we go with the scientifically organised method of deciding a date that garners maximum urbanite turn out. Going on the strength of our last meet _<shines fingernails on lapel>_, I expect that not only will we manage double figures, but also *more than one gender*.    (This may provoke the necessity for restraining techniques to be applied to 1927, but let's play it by ear, eh?)

I've gone for Fri/Sat options on the poll, cos I don't think Sundays would be a great day for those who wage-slave. And think before you vote, for remember:
*A vote here is a committment to beer!!​*

_<thanks to the editor for deleting my previous attempt at setting this poll. >_


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

nice one ta.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

put the 14th down even tho i plan to go to the point.
don't reckon we'll sort it out by then anyway


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Apr 4, 2006)

'more than one gender    ' calm down now, Col!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 4, 2006)

No man, I'm cool with it, but I think some of the geriatric ex-Soul Crew might have to replace the batteries in their pace-makers 

Mind you, if LMHF can run marathons, I'm sure she can evade the grasp of our more frisky posters!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

nownow, let's not scare em off already


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Apr 4, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> No man, I'm cool with it, but I think some of the geriatric ex-Soul Crew might have to replace the batteries in their pace-makers


Oi watch it, I'm no spring chicken either  ....

[/QUOTE]Mind you, if LMHF can run marathons, I'm sure she can evade the grasp of our more frisky posters![/QUOTE]
..but to compensate I weight train so perfectly capable of deflecting unwanted attentions    So 2 of us at least are safe!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

meant to ask for an option for meeting ed and the walking lot in/near Abergavenny, never mind that could be an optional extra


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

>



welcome! fancy a Welshcake    sit down, would you like some local information?


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 4, 2006)

Damn.  Spotted.

I'll swap you a welshcake for a pasty.  Deal?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Damn.  Spotted.
> 
> I'll swap you a welshcake for a pasty.  Deal?



ok what pasties do u have?


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 4, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> ok what pasties do u have?


For you, the finest beef and stilton


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 4, 2006)

Bumping this so the feckers who have posted on the place thread notice it and choose a fecking time. Like. Mush. Otherwise it'll be me and ddraig sitting in the Albany moaning about the rest of ye. Like.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 4, 2006)

Doesn't sound so bad.
I'll come along and bring my crib board.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh right, so it's KBT, ddraig and me playing cribbage and marvelling at the moustache?

Just cos the Soul Crew pensioners' league can't haul their arses onto the new thread?


----------



## zog (Apr 4, 2006)

well. I have trouble planning what's happening tomorrow so I won't vote. but I'll try and make the albany whenever it's happening.

how will we recognise each other? shall we all wear flase mustaches?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

zog said:
			
		

> well. I have trouble planning what's happening tomorrow so I won't vote. but I'll try and make the albany whenever it's happening.
> 
> how will we recognise each other? shall we all wear flase mustaches?



ai
red ones!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

no seriously when it comes to it and if people are worried about it I WILL make a bloody sign


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 4, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Oh right, so it's KBT, ddraig and me playing cribbage and marvelling at the moustache?
> 
> :



and this mental image is sposed to attract us ladies to join you _how_  exactly???


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

innit LMHF! i don't even know how to play cribbage


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 4, 2006)

I could bring my courgette as previously threatened


----------



## violentviolet (Apr 4, 2006)

Students = May = exams  
             = April = revision/finishing coursework
             = lame


(being forced to post by mother... go Wales forum! Fight the cause, reach the extreme, push the envelope, I got a bran'new combine'arvester, and so on)


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 4, 2006)

You have a mother?

Welcome, mothered child. Are you old enough to drink? If so, stuff the revision! You want to see ddraig once the lights go down...


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 4, 2006)

zog said:
			
		

> well. I have trouble planning what's happening tomorrow so I won't vote. but I'll try and make the albany whenever it's happening.
> 
> how will we recognise each other? shall we all wear flase mustaches?



Cos by now, *everybody* knows at least one other poster. FFS, I even know you, and I'm not an ex-Soul Crew techno freak 

Btw, I'm fully expecting you to pull the "gotta look after the kids" line about 24hrs before the meet...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

violentviolet said:
			
		

> Students = May = exams
> = April = revision/finishing coursework
> = lame
> 
> ...



aww poor dab! please post some more, and your mum, aunties uncles etc


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 4, 2006)

Aye, we needs families to fight off da Brizzle hordes...

Catching up to a mere 30 posts behind as of 11.18pm.

Fuck me, I should have better things to do. Off to bed.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> You have a mother?
> 
> Welcome, mothered child. Are you old enough to drink? If so, stuff the revision! You want to see ddraig once the lights go down...



oi!    nuff of scaring all the ladies away now, you'll be to blame if it's just blokes and your missus again!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 4, 2006)

So what date is the consensus saying, as i will go with that in the vain hope of speeding up a confirmation


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Cos by now, *everybody* knows at least one other poster. FFS, I even know you, and I'm not an ex-Soul Crew techno freak
> 
> Btw, I'm fully expecting you to pull the "gotta look after the kids" line about 24hrs before the meet...



i don't think that's correct or good enough, i sat next to bendeus outside the robin hood for a good 15/20 mins before someone else spoke to us and we sorted it out, also missed spacemonkey that day who was there but too 'scared' to come over, as i have been before. most normal people col, fear going up to strangers and going 'scuse me are you mr rubber buccaneer?'  off the internet  
also sitting about agonising and trying to guess if someone looks like an urbanite.

sooooo, naff as it is, best to make sure and either let the barstaff know to tell anyone that asks, and or have a nerdy flag/sign thing


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> So what date is the consensus saying, as i will go with that in the vain hope of speeding up a confirmation



6 votes for sat 6th may so far


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 4, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> 6 votes for sat 6th may so far



*goes off and votes 6th as well*


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> *goes off and votes 6th as well*



remember it's multiple choice so u can vote for a few!


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Apr 5, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> You have a mother?
> 
> Welcome, mothered child. Are you old enough to drink? If so, stuff the revision! You want to see ddraig once the lights go down...



I am said mother


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)

2 Hardcore said:
			
		

> I am said mother



so nice of you to get your daughter to post! do u have any more offspring or relatives/neighbours of postable age


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 5, 2006)

PMSL shall we have a 'bring the family' picnic??

would save me getting a babysitter


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> PMSL shall we have a 'bring the family' picnic??
> 
> would save me getting a babysitter



that was why i said 'outdoor/beach' etc
but hard enough getting the over 18's organamised off here!


----------



## violentviolet (Apr 5, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> You have a mother?
> 
> Welcome, mothered child. Are you old enough to drink? If so, stuff the revision! You want to see ddraig once the lights go down...



I am indeed of a quaffing age - 20  no babysitters needed here. Actually, I was more worried about who's going to be taking care of the old folks myself...

*coughPostingForWalescough*


----------



## mabinogi (Apr 5, 2006)

I'll try and make whichever date is decided upon.  Not sure what ill be doing in ten mins let alone next week etc.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 5, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> that was why i said 'outdoor/beach' etc
> but hard enough getting the over 18's organamised off here!



Its great in theory but were in wales.
Its hard to think of anything indoor for an emergency that the olds woulnt baulk at or the smalls be boooooored   and annoying at.

I think a bit of kite flying, volleyball etc at Barry island would be top fun in the summer for a family get together but would it put off the childless, being surrounded by various peoples sprogs?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 5, 2006)

Top idea. An urbanite day in the sun in Porthkerry park, one of my fave bits of greenery round these parts. I'll do the veggie burgers and random abuse


----------



## garethd (Apr 6, 2006)

i voted 6th may. i'll pass down and say hi, but i'm not much of a drinker


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 6, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Top idea. An urbanite day in the sun in Porthkerry park, one of my fave bits of greenery round these parts. I'll do the veggie burgers and random abuse



sounds like a plan forming here


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 6, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Top idea. An urbanite day in the sun in Porthkerry park, one of my fave bits of greenery round these parts. I'll do the veggie burgers and random abuse



I'm giving this a big thumbs up!
I'll bring a rounders bat!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

would most likely be up for that as well


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 6, 2006)

Sounds good, but the later in the year the better for an outdoor one, eh?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Sounds good, but the later in the year the better for an outdoor one, eh?



yes, but by the time we get this pub one out of the way and start the whole sorry process of trying to sort out another meet, it'll be scorchio


----------



## fishtail (Apr 6, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Top idea. An urbanite day in the sun in *Porthkerry park*, one of my fave bits of greenery round these parts. I'll do the veggie burgers and random abuse



Pretty much the best idea ever floated on Urban75.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 7, 2006)

*peeks in to see if plans have been made*


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 7, 2006)

I agree with the motion that we do pub( or whatever) now and porthkerry in the sun when there is the possibility of sufficient sun to make lazy days at the park worthwhile??? 
That isnt april/may round here usually


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 7, 2006)

Are you coming this time......you promised courgettes and six packs ( did it go OK? )


----------



## Django's dad (Apr 7, 2006)

zog said:
			
		

> well. I have trouble planning what's happening tomorrow so I won't vote. but I'll try and make the albany whenever it's happening.
> 
> how will we recognise each other? shall we all wear flase mustaches?



I have to say "wearing false moustaches" is a silly idea. I'll not look a chump for no-one !!!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 7, 2006)

Django's dad said:
			
		

> I have to say "wearing false moustaches" is a silly idea. I'll not look a chump for no-one !!!



You'll be outgunned in the Albany.


----------



## pembrokestephen (Apr 7, 2006)

Sounds interesting, I'm assuming the venue's Cardiff?

I'll watch the thread, see what date's decided, and figure out if I can make it from there: a late night pissup in Cardiff makes the getting home bit rather tricky, that's the snag...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 7, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> You'll be outgunned in the Albany.



Won't he......

The finest handlebar moustache resides behind the bar


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 7, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Won't he......
> 
> The finest handlebar moustache resides behind the bar


http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/arsenal-06.html

Little taster of the moustache face off


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 8, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> You'll be outgunned in the Albany.



A "tache-off" in the Albany. I loves it 

Can we have a sweep-stake or something?

_(What am I talking about?? I've never even been in the Albany, much less seen the infamous tache that yer all talking about )_


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 8, 2006)

pembrokestephen said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting, I'm assuming the venue's Cardiff?
> 
> I'll watch the thread, see what date's decided, and figure out if I can make it from there: a late night pissup in Cardiff makes the getting home bit rather tricky, that's the snag...



I'm sure floors can always be found...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 8, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Are you coming this time......you promised courgettes and six packs ( did it go OK? )



aye, washboard stomach a go go   I hope Im coming- dont want to promise for definite but I chose the dates I can do and its ingers crossed it doesnt clash with hubby's work or that I can get a sitter


----------



## pembrokestephen (Apr 8, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> I'm sure floors can always be found...


I shall start investigating the likely possibilities of Ms Partner being cool with the idea of me disappearing overnight to Cardiff


----------



## ddraig (Apr 8, 2006)

i have an empty room and 1 futon and 2 sofa's in the lounge atm for any urbanites from further afield that want to come. 
as long as col stands guard til mornin


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 8, 2006)

pembrokestephen said:
			
		

> I shall start investigating the likely possibilities of Ms Partner being cool with the idea of me disappearing overnight to Cardiff


dont tell her about the courgette, she'll never let you out


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 8, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> i have an empty room and 1 futon and 2 sofa's in the lounge atm for any urbanites from further afield that want to come.
> as long as col stands guard til mornin



Two little boys had two little toys...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 8, 2006)

and a courgette  
BAD mental images


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 8, 2006)

pembrokestephen said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting, I'm assuming the venue's Cardiff?
> 
> I'll watch the thread, see what date's decided, and figure out if I can make it from there: a late night pissup in Cardiff makes the getting home bit rather tricky, that's the snag...



Ditto.


----------



## pembrokestephen (Apr 8, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> and a courgette
> BAD mental images


*worries about the whole courgette thing*

I'm more yer marrow kind of person, me.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 8, 2006)

you can dislocate your jaw then ? LOL


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 8, 2006)

Are you a snake pembrokestephen? Certain ones can do that.


----------



## pembrokestephen (Apr 8, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Are you a snake pembrokestephen? Certain ones can do that.


Well, I was thinking more yer metaphorical marrow...I didn't think people were actually going to EAT the courgette/marrow!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 8, 2006)

Not so much eat, more gobble  PMSL


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 8, 2006)

Heh.


----------



## pembrokestephen (Apr 9, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Not so much eat, more gobble  PMSL


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 10, 2006)

So is this happening or what?


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 10, 2006)

NO idea....


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 10, 2006)

Its always like this on the Welsh forum meet-ups, we usually manage something in the end though...


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 10, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> NO idea....



That's cos _you_ ain't voted on the poll, yet!

We have a clear majority for Sat 6th May, which means about 3 and a half weeks away. Should be time for the rest of the shirkers to vote on this poll and show up.

Current venue seems to be the Albany, so we can compare Django's Dad's moustache to someone else's.

And we need more posts. Brizzles is waaayy back out in front again


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 10, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> That's cos _you_ ain't voted on the poll, yet!
> 
> We have a clear majority for Sat 6th May, which means about 3 and a half weeks away. Should be time for the rest of the shirkers to vote on this poll and show up.
> 
> ...



Wicked.  Sat 6th of May in the Albany then?  Say 8pm?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 10, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Wicked.  Sat 6th of May in the Albany then?  Say 8pm?



I hear ya


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 10, 2006)

Evening, did i hear you saay post!!!!!!!!!!  

You wait till you see this guys moustache.........class


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 10, 2006)

Don't know if I can come yet is why.   

And YES we need loads more posts n shit! It was a one person crusade recently ya bunch o buggers!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 10, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Evening, did i hear you saay post!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You wait till you see this guys moustache.........class



Yes, actually you did hear me say *post!!*


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 10, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Don't know if I can come yet is why.
> 
> And YES we need loads more posts n shit! It was a one person crusade recently ya bunch o buggers!



Aye, and that one person was me.


Do you realise how embarrassing it is to log off with the entire top end of the Wales forum posts showing your own username as the last poster....

sleepless nights, I tells ya


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 10, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Don't know if I can come yet is why.
> 
> And YES we need loads more posts n shit! It was a one person crusade recently ya bunch o buggers!



hello  

If you stuck for a place to stay, just holler


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 10, 2006)

There you go, I've got the top six now, at 9.12pm.  I should really get a life instead...


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 10, 2006)

Lol Col. POst! POst! POst!!!    


Ty haylz! That's cool.    If not this time, I'll remind you for another time.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 10, 2006)

Lookit, I might as well keep the top six, unless you want to join us on the word association...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 10, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Lol Col. POst! POst! POst!!!
> 
> 
> Ty haylz! That's cool.    If not this time, I'll remind you for another time.



No probs


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 10, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Lookit, I might as well keep the top six, unless you want to join us on the word association...



On my way!
Anything for the cause.


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 10, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> I hear ya



Blimey, that was easy--*too* easy....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 10, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Blimey, that was easy--*too* easy....



mmm thats what i was thinking


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

bu this is why we have honed it in the scientific style. no?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> That's cos _you_ ain't voted on the poll, yet!
> 
> We have a clear majority for Sat 6th May, which means about 3 and a half weeks away. Should be time for the rest of the shirkers to vote on this poll and show up.
> 
> ...



agreed with


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Aye, and that one person was me.
> 
> 
> Do you realise how embarrassing it is to log off with the entire top end of the Wales forum posts showing your own username as the last poster....
> ...



i'll save you some embarassment


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> bu this is why we have honed it in the scientific style. no?




Yeah but we got to get passed actually meeting up...........

I will have no problem finding you all, i'll just walk up and ask...............

"excuse me have you dicked some bristolians lately?"


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 11, 2006)

The easiest to spot is 1927, always in a stone island jumper talking about the Clash being better than the Beatles.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> The easiest to spot is 1927, always in a stone island jumper talking about the Clash being better than the Beatles.



Based on past experience, I'd say the retired Soul Crew members are easiest to spot - their Hawaiian shirts required lead-lined glasses the last time, iirc


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

enough!    i said i'd make a bloody sign


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

How shall we recognise the sign, master?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

either by the shape of a dragon!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

or a big dirty rag with an even bigger U75 on it


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> either by the shape of a dragon!



It is a sign!!

The messiah has sent us a.... dragon! The holy dragon of the meet-ups!!

And how shall we find the holy dragon of the meet-ups at the meet-up, oh master?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

at this rate it'll be breathing fire in the corner


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

the albany can't be theat big surely?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

The holy *fire-breathing* dragon of the meet-ups!

Master we are not worthy!

Can we touch it, oh go on, just a little bit, on the fiery red tip of its.... snout?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

if u wanna br frazzled


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

*It is not a sign, I tell you, it is an evil omen!!*

Beware the false prophets and their fire-breathing demons! The one true faith of the meet-up will prevail over the false dragon and its disgusting purple snout.

Hold tight to your faith in moustaches, people, this is going to be difficult...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

what kind of a 'sign' do thou suggesteth then?


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2006)

Nurse! More meds!  ^


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

enough to put it to sleep please


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2006)

lol


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

not going to miss the urbanite rabble in a pub like this anyway surely?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> what kind of a 'sign' do thou suggesteth then?



A shoe! A shoe!! It is a sign...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> A shoe! A shoe!! It is a sign...



on the table? on a stick?

elaborate please


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 11, 2006)

So then, once a date has been agreed, and seeing if I turn up, what do I look for? Dragons, lots of people with moustaches, shoes on tables, possibly demons and lots of medical uniforms. Hmmmm, Will I need a chaperone?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> So then, once a date has been agreed, and seeing if I turn up, what do I look for? Dragons, lots of people with moustaches, shoes on tables, possibly demons and lots of medical uniforms. Hmmmm, Will I need a chaperone?



haha! maybe we should have a poll on the sign?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

chaperone? whatever for?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> So then, once a date has been agreed, and seeing if I turn up, what do I look for? Dragons, lots of people with moustaches, shoes on tables, possibly demons and lots of medical uniforms. Hmmmm, Will I need a chaperone?


 Bring yer mum, we need more intergenerational urbanism... forward with violentviolet and 2hardcore


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Bring yer mum, we need more intergenerational urbanism... forward with violentviolet and 2hardcore



seconded


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

you can all bring your mums if you want, my old cheese is staying home to look after the kid..........


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

"old cheese"...?

Are you from Bristol perhaps?


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 11, 2006)

Cause I'm a lady of course.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> "old cheese"...?
> 
> Are you from Bristol perhaps?




*sharp intake of breath*

NEVER............


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> "old cheese"...?
> 
> Are you from Bristol perhaps?



how dare you!


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 11, 2006)

SOOOOOO, when is the meet??? huh huh huh?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> *sharp intake of breath*
> 
> NEVER............



seeeeee


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> how dare you!




OK, OK, but WTF does "old cheese" refer to?? Is it one of your cunning Welsh rhyming slangs?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> SOOOOOO, when is the meet??? huh huh huh?



Sat 6th May


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 11, 2006)

Is that a definate. I hate walking into pubs on my own, Is it in the Albany. And how do I know who is who? 
I m not used to this kinda stuff.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> Is that a definate.



looks definite so far!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> I hate walking into pubs on my own



agreed!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> Is that a definate. I hate walking into pubs on my own, Is it in the Albany. And how do I know who is who?
> I m not used to this kinda stuff.



We can swap mobile numbers by PM if you so desire. We can also agree to be at a certain place at a certain time... for example, loitering by the front door for the first 10 mins of the meet. Or else you can look for a rowdy crowd of interweb nerds discussing... the boards 

Alternatively, people can fess up the day before as to what they might be wearing... that always works.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> Is it in the Albany?


looks like that's whats' been decided


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

yeah, i was getting to that!    anyone i haven't got the number for already off here can swap for mine and then ring to make sure if they want <martyr mode>


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

and or a nice sign


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

Translated: All eligible young debutantes under the age of 45 and currently without lifelong partners can PM me their mobile numbers for a future filled with family fun and frolics


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Translated: All eligible young debutantes under the age of 45 and currently without lifelong partners can PM me their mobile numbers for a future filled with family fun and frolics



that's a bit limiting innit?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> that's a bit limiting innit?



I do beg your pardon.

New translation: All single young ladies under the age of 85 and without the need of a life support machine are cordially invited to PM ddraig their mobile numbers to facilitate the next Welsh forum meet-up. Fun filled frolics and families are a distinct possibility. Replies to Box Number...


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Translated: All eligible young debutantes under the age of 45 and currently without lifelong partners can PM me their mobile numbers for a future filled with family fun and frolics



Easy tiger.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> that's a bit limiting innit?



Have you just made 4,000 posts today? Fuck me, you're going at this even harder than I am


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> Easy tiger.



Who, moi? No, no, you misunderstand, I was translating on behalf of my friend, he's like, shy, you see, and would never say something like that in public, so if you could let *me* have your mobile number, I'll get *him *to give you a call later on... heh heh...


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Have you just made 4,000 posts today? Fuck me, you're going at this even harder than I am



You really do need to rephrase that!!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> You really do need to rephrase that!!



Ouch!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Have you just made 4,000 posts today? Fuck me, you're going at this even harder than I am



noooo, bout 40 odd

and yes, i'm flying the flag


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Who, moi? No, no, you misunderstand, I was translating on behalf of my friend, he's like, shy, you see, and would never say something like that in public, so if you could let *me* have your mobile number, I'll get *him *to give you a call later on... heh heh...




Errr I may be a virginal forum meeter upper, but I aint no fool. Numbers to me please. And a full description of your complete selves.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Who, moi? No, no, you misunderstand, I was translating on behalf of my friend, he's like, shy, you see, and would never say something like that in public, so if you could let *me* have your mobile number, I'll get *him *to give you a call later on... heh heh...




you're scaring em off again col


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> Errr I may be a virginal forum meeter upper, but I aint no fool. Numbers to me please. And a full description of your complete selves.



hehe - fair play


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> noooo, bout 40 odd
> 
> and yes, i'm flying the flag



Lol, fuck me, man, you and me talk two different languages on here! 

I meant have you achieved the *total *of 4,000 posts today, I seem to recall you were on 3,9xx earlier...


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> Errr I may be a virginal forum meeter upper, but I aint no fool. Numbers to me please. And a full description of your complete selves.



But do you want us to describe _ourselves_ or each other?

OK, I'll start. Ddraig looks a little bit like Larry Grayson after a big night out on poppers in Minsky's... Same hair, same taste in elbow patches... you see what I mean?


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> But do you want us to describe _ourselves_ or each other?
> 
> OK, I'll start. Ddraig looks a little bit like Larry Grayson after a big night out on poppers in Minsky's... Same hair, same taste in elbow patches... you see what I mean?



LOL. Hmmm sounds like a nice boy!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Lol, fuck me, man, you and me talk two different languages on here!
> 
> I meant have you achieved the *total *of 4,000 posts today, I seem to recall you were on 3,9xx earlier...




correctamundo


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> But do you want us to describe _ourselves_ or each other?
> 
> OK, I'll start. Ddraig looks a little bit like Larry Grayson after a big night out on poppers in Minsky's... Same hair, same taste in elbow patches... you see what I mean?



hmph, back later with a 'clever' retort


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> hmph, back later with a 'clever' retort



Put it up here.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

don't u tell me where to put it


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

But you were saying earlier you couldn't get it up, weren't you?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> But you were saying earlier you couldn't get it up, weren't you?



nah, must've been on e of them bristolites


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2006)

Minsky's!!
Ha not been there for an age. Had a laugh.   
Is it crap now or fun?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

You'd better ask ddraig, I've no idea


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2006)

Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure...ok.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

minsky's on the strand?
never seen one in Cardiff, let alone been in it


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm curious... no, not that sort of curious, but curious as to what a night out in Minsky's would be like? Do you have to be a mad drag king/queen to get in, or is it a lot of local rednex gawking at the wierdoes?

Actually, I think I'll go start a thread on it...


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2006)

ooOOO yes start a thread!


*gets excited*


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> ooOOO yes start a thread!
> 
> 
> *gets excited*



Been there, done that, awaiting your contributions


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 22, 2006)

Bumpitty bump bump.

A fortnight to go pop pickers. I trust everyone is getting their dancing shoes out and waxing their moustaches in preparation. Have we agreed on the best chippy yet? I think the tune of the night should be SLF, "When two moustaches clash"


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 22, 2006)

Sorted baby sitter out and ready to rumble....


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 22, 2006)

Will it be fishnets or stockings?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 22, 2006)

i'm just sitting here waiting, tum te tum......


----------



## ddraig (Apr 22, 2006)

u goin to this demo col?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 22, 2006)

Yep, off out now. Worried that it's an SWP front thing, after what Nep wrote on the thread, but we'll see. They may take my sanity, but they'll never sell me a newspaper


----------



## ddraig (Apr 22, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Yep, off out now. Worried that it's an SWP front thing, after what Nep wrote on the thread, but we'll see. They may take my sanity, but they'll never sell me a newspaper



c ya there in a bit then, in front of city hall is it? by the fountain?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 22, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Will it be fishnets or stockings?



legwarmers


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 22, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Bumpitty bump bump.
> 
> A fortnight to go pop pickers. I trust everyone is getting their dancing shoes out and waxing their moustaches in preparation. Have we agreed on the best chippy yet? I think the tune of the night should be SLF, "When two moustaches clash"



SLF?? - which one? ( worried that I don't know a SLF song )

Culture- two sevens clash


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 22, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Bumpitty bump bump.
> 
> A fortnight to go pop pickers.


----------



## pembrokestephen (Apr 22, 2006)

This meet is happening at a rather frantic time for me, studies-wise, so I think it's fairly unlikely that I'm going to make it there. Of course, if that changes...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 22, 2006)

booo come on! 1 night/evenin in the big city, woooooooo


----------



## ddraig (Apr 22, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

>



are u coming too?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 23, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> SLF?? - which one? ( worried that I don't know a SLF song )
> 
> Culture- two sevens clash



Which SLF? I dunno, how many SLF's are there...? oh, hang on a mo, there's quite a few, really, once you count up all the Jake Burns pension fund reincarnations, isn't there? 

I was thinking of the song "Two Guitars Clash"...


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 23, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

>



 backatcha


----------



## ddraig (Apr 26, 2006)

bumping this as it need it 
and also col_boy has come up with another thingy

new thread  here about the secret garden party mayday thingy on sunday.
at callagahan's big beer garden whilst the riverside real food market is on the other side of the river.
http://www.secretgardenparty.co.uk/

so FREE, hopefully sunny, nice food and lolling about on some grass   

anyone?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 27, 2006)

1 week to go people!


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 3, 2006)

Eight booked in for Sat, although we've a few crying off (KBT?) and a few coming who haven't registered interest. What about the Soul Crew? We need loud shirts & punk stories!!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 3, 2006)

Yeah sorry as I explained a few weeks back I'm triple booked for this weekend, and while I managed to wriggle out of a weekend in Derby, I'm now going back to Mrs KBTs mums in swansea because its her birthday.


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 7, 2006)

So, to remind people who voted for the 6th... we were missing 2hardcore, garethd, LMHF, Phildwyer and Halyz. Excuses expected - well, Phil's got his in already, the rest have gone curiously silent...


----------



## 1927 (May 7, 2006)

Good to see everyone, and I can add another two to my list of Urbanites what I have met!

And we won the quiz,Wahaay! Hope you all enjoyed ya stellas!


----------



## phildwyer (May 7, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> So, to remind people who voted for the 6th... we were missing 2hardcore, garethd, LMHF, Phildwyer and Halyz. Excuses expected - well, Phil's got his in already, the rest have gone curiously silent...



Yeah, sorry folks, I'm off to Turkey tomorrow and didn't get all my stuff done in time.  I'll be around again in July, maybe we can do it again, hope y'all had fun anyway...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 7, 2006)

dint ave no money guvner, no babysitter= no evenin out


----------



## Strumpet (May 7, 2006)

As mentioned before...I can't do anything before the summer. Got a few money sapping events going on and am out of the country in 2 weeks too. 


Hope you all had fun!  
Any pics?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 7, 2006)

Sorry it all went horribly wrong....

I was on my way out, met a few friends, mdma.............messy 

I have before and after pics to prove......


----------



## llantwit (May 7, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Sorry it all went horribly wrong....
> 
> I was on my way out, met a few friends, mdma.............messy
> 
> I have before and after pics to prove......



Gwaaaan... post the pics!You could start a welsh urbanites munted pics thread!


----------



## 2 Hardcore (May 10, 2006)

*hangs head in shame*
I should have made this meet   Life has been very busy (but good!!) of late, I don't think I've been on the boards for a fortnight - I can only grovellingly apologise to all......
*looks suitably penitent*


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 10, 2006)

*looks unconvinced*


----------



## 2 Hardcore (May 10, 2006)

OK the tears of shame are flowing now
(sniffles)


----------

